# Engine Speed Sensor G28



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

I just replaced my crankshaft position sensor, referred to as a "engine speed sensor" in all of the service manuals and VCDS. There's no information in the manuals at all (at least the official VW ones you get with an erWin subscription). I was able to find an old thread with some information, but it didn't have any pictures. I documented my procedure today and figured I'd share.

My main symptom was a failure to start when the engine was very warm. Temperatures are beginning to rise here in Utah, and when I come out to the car after work the thermostat generally reads 100 to 105 degress F. It's not actually that warm by ambient temperature, but sitting above the asphalt keeps the engine bay nice and toasty, especially if I drive at lunch. After letting the car sit for a few minutes with the hood open it would start without issue. This seems to be common when these sensors begin to fail. A VCDS scan also indicated the sensor as faulty with the message


```
16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
            P0322 - 004 - No Signal
```
So, let's get started:

- Place the suspension in jack mode and raise the front driver side (NAR spec) of the car with your favorite lifting method

- Open the hood and remove the engine cover nearest the firewall; you'll be working mainly in the area spotlit here










- Follow the driver side ignition wiring bundle toward the firewall...










... and pop the bundle's clip off the pipe










- Use large channellock pliers to slide the clamps securing the intake pipe between the driver side filter box and throttle piping and remove the pipe. Remove the 10mm bolt securing the driver side of the throttle piping to get some wiggle room. Things should be looking like this (the 10mm bolt would be at the center of the light when installed)










- Time to get under the car. Remove the front and rear halves of the engine cover

- Find the transmission ID tag (mine was green, middle-right of picture) to orient yourself...










... then follow the wire bundle up to get a view like this










- Look carefully between the two black pipes running vertically in the image. See the black wire with white labelling right in the center of the pic? That's the sensor's wire; it looks like this when not installed














































- There is no way to see the sensor unless you have eyes on stalks, so feel along the wire until it terminates in the sensor in the engine block. I took a picture with my phone; here's what you'll feel










- Remove the 5mm Allen bolt. I have an Allen set for my 3/8" ratchet driver, but I couldn't fit the assembly up in there, so I had to resort to an Allen key instead (you'll need strong fingers). With the bolt removed, twist back and forth, pull the sensor from the engine block, and let it hang loose

- Pop back up to the engine bay. Look behind the driver side head and under the throttle piping; you should just see the sensor's gray connector. Orient yourself from the hole for the 10mm bolt we removed earlier; that's at the top of this image










- The connection is in a clip, but mercifully the entire thing just twists about its axis right out of the clip. It looks like this once it's out, something like the jaws of a stag beetle










- Pull up on the wiring and pull the sensor over. The connector should sit just below the throttle piping










- The connector is the same style as that of the ignition modules on the spark plugs. There's not much room, but use a screw driver to push on the tab away from the connection to unlock, then separate the connection. I found this easier than the ignition modules personally

- Connect the new sensor, then feed it back down. You'll feel a second pipe just under the one the ignition wiring bundle was clipped to. The sensor needs to go under/behind the pipe the bundle was clipped to, but over/in front of the pipe you feel. If you don't route this way there's not enough slack to replace the sensor

- Reverse everything you've done to finish the job

The sensor should be available by order from your VW parts department, but I just ordered it on Amazon. The item I've linked to is exactly what's pictured above; it appears to be the OEM part at a fraction of the price, and it's Prime-eligible.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Fun working up against the firewall.... I was in there two weeks ago. 

Important question - did this fix the problem?


----------



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it's fixed...

VCDS doesn't show the fault for the ECM anymore after clearing it, and I drove it for two hours this morning with several stops. The real test will be after sitting in the sun all day at the office .

That's the thing with intermittent issues, you're never entirely sure it's been fixed.


----------



## evmaddy (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice job, thanks for posting the photos and steps!


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Can't see the first few photos*

Thank you very much for an interesting post Trog. However for some reason I don't see the first few photos that you are referring to in your text: the first one I see is that of the replacement part and box, and all those following that. I wonder if anyone else has the same problem?
Stefano


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*pls disregard my previous post - Pic problem fixed!*

Sorry, I reloaded the page a few times and finally got all the photos!
Stefano


----------



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, hopefully this will help someone else in the future, if not now.

From researching this sensor, it appears to be a relatively common issue on the Touareg as I was able to find documented procedures for that vehicle. It does seem to be very sensitive to heat when failing, so I imagine this will become a issue as we head into the real heat of the summer, at least here in the US.

-Brandon


----------



## Callsignviper12 (Dec 9, 2015)

*thanks Brandon!*



trogdor1138 said:


> Thanks guys, hopefully this will help someone else in the future, if not now.
> 
> From researching this sensor, it appears to be a relatively common issue on the Touareg as I was able to find documented procedures for that vehicle. It does seem to be very sensitive to heat when failing, so I imagine this will become a issue as we head into the real heat of the summer, at least here in the US.
> 
> -Brandon


Awesome write up. This started happening to my P about 3 weeks ago and was very intermittent. I thought it was going to be a fuel something problem. Vcds to the rescue! G28 fault engine crank sensor. Not a hard task at all to accomplish, I think it took longer for me to remove and put back my under covers. 

Just wanted to share with anyone here in NAR that the duralast sensor is in fact a bosch part. Just packaged under the Autozone brand.

Kudos!

~Darren


----------



## nhdoc (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks again to the OP for the write up. I did this job this morning on my DOA P and it fired right up. At least I am mobile again and now can move on to all of the annoying little things I have to take care of on this car to make it "just right".


----------



## Michaelmiracle (Nov 21, 2014)

*Same problem but engine running hotter than usual*

I have the same symptom of no start when engine hot and same P0322 code. The thing is this started after I had the oil cooler replaced and Im notice the temp garage has to be over 200 degrees before it will happen. The temperature used to be pegged at 200 consistently, and I thought the gauge was set to only show 200 like it is on my Eurovan. But since the repair it now goes a notch or 2 over 200 and seems to smell and feel hotter when I exit the vehicle. I will bring it back to the mechanic. My first thought is low coolant but no warning yet. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

Hello!

Could you by chance rehost these photos?

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

Hello, do we have a part number for this?
Also, is there a generic sensor that I could use?

I remember a link for it in a different thread, but unfortunately, it expired.


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

*Part Number*

Nevermind! I got it =)

For future reference:
077 905 381 L


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

$198 parts
$145 labour

I confirm your part number.

And the engine didn't need to be very warm for it to fail. But it would start after it cooled down for 15 mins or so.


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Same Problem on a 2004 Phaeton, No Fault Code*

I will be thankful for this post if it fixes my problem. I've had the car sound like it was cranking fine, but then it wouldn't be running after the start sequence. The other times when I turn the key to start it the starter just stays engaged and I have to turn it off. This is only happening if the car is warm. It hasn't happened to me when the car is cold. So far I'm always able to start it after the car has cooled off.

I did the VAG-COM last night and I am not getting the error code.

Since I have the same exact problem I went ahead and ordered the Crankshaft Position Sensor.

BTW, before seeing this information, my first thought was to replace coil packs and spark plugs. I did that but still have the same problem.

I will definitely plan to update everyone after my replacement Crankshaft Position Sensor is installed.

The forum is so powerful if we continue to post our problems and repairs.

Thanks.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Your symptoms sound exactly like the speed sensor problem. It fails when it gets warm, and the time to failure gets progressively shorter. It cranks but doesn't fire.


----------



## 2005 Touareg (Apr 8, 2021)

trogdor1138 said:


> I just replaced my crankshaft position sensor, referred to as a "engine speed sensor" in all of the service manuals and VCDS. There's no information in the manuals at all (at least the official VW ones you get with an erWin subscription). I was able to find an old thread with some information, but it didn't have any pictures. I documented my procedure today and figured I'd share.
> 
> My main symptom was a failure to start when the engine was very warm. Temperatures are beginning to rise here in Utah, and when I come out to the car after work the thermostat generally reads 100 to 105 degress F. It's not actually that warm by ambient temperature, but sitting above the asphalt keeps the engine bay nice and toasty, especially if I drive at lunch. After letting the car sit for a few minutes with the hood open it would start without issue. This seems to be common when these sensors begin to fail. A VCDS scan also indicated the sensor as faulty with the message
> 
> ...



I'm having trouble loading the pictures for this fix, Does anyone know how to get them loaded? I tried several times to refresh but it didn't work.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

2005 Touareg said:


> I'm having trouble loading the pictures for this fix, Does anyone know how to get them loaded? I tried several times to refresh but it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


Are you using the insert image icon?


----------



## 2005 Touareg (Apr 8, 2021)

invisiblewave said:


> Are you using the insert image icon?



Where do I find the insert image icon?


----------



## 2005 Touareg (Apr 8, 2021)

invisiblewave said:


> Are you using the insert image icon?


not trying to insert image, trying to View images in the original post.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

2005 Touareg said:


> not trying to insert image, trying to View images in the original post.


Probably not available. I can't see them either. PM the Discussion Starter.

Post the link to the following thread and see if Chris can rehost the pictures.

Photos not visible in a thread | Page 4 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It would be nice to get these back, I remember them being good. You can see the sensor from the top of the engine, but when you're underneath it's not visible.


----------



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Bad news: I sold the Phaeton in question years ago. I've looked everywhere I can think across my various devices but have had no luck in locating the original pictures. I did a write-up on console replacement as well and it's the same story.

I can happily say that I'm in the process of acquiring another, which led me to this thread, but unfortunately it doesn't help with this issue. If the new car needs this job as well I'll definitely document it again.

That being said, I would recommend this write-up:









Engine Speed Sensor R&R


Or it is also known as the crankshaft position sensor. As stated in my last post, I needed to replace the engine speed sensor on the Touare...




volksteraction.blogspot.com





I think I may have referenced my original repair on that post. When I did it there was basically nothing about it on the Phaeton, so I consulted a bunch of Touareg V8 resources.


----------

